# baby iguana not eating



## Teresa (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all, Advice please - I've had my baby iggy 5 weeks, and she's hardly eaten anything, I must of tried every fruit & veg under the sun to entice her. I expected her to take a few days to start eating after i got her, but now I'm really worried. Although she is a feisty one, once she's out of her enclosure she's great, calming down nicely, She likes to swim in the bath and actually drinks in the bath, but won't drink out of her water bowl. Temps all seem fine, I have 2 uv bulbs in the enclosure so she gets plenty of uv wherever she is. I've started to force feed her a bit so she at least gets something.

So.......im gonna take her to the vet this week, now ive just noticed her tail end has dried up, so really concerned its serious.

Just wondered if anyone has got any tricks of the trade to entice her to eat, I know they are all different but...........all help much appreciated, you never know you just might have the winning formula.

Cheers Teresa


----------



## iguanajon (Oct 27, 2008)

This sounds a bit worrying as green iguanas should eat a lot.
Correct temperatures are essential. Should be at least 30 centigrade under the basking light and it should have plenty of cover to hide in and places to climb. Pics of your set up would help.
Jon


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Baths in reptiboost might stimulate her appetite. Baby food can also help a non-feeder. However your right going to the vets. Take a poop sample with you if you can. Keep it moist!

Chances are since shes a baby she'll have been captive farmed, or at the very least come from a shop yes? Which increase her chances of having parasites.

When you say your temps are fine what are they? And what is her humidity like? Drying up on the tail sounds like dehydration or problems shedding, although it could be down to a number of skin issues also, or external parasites.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks, basking temp is 94 degrees and the enclosure has a gradient of 80deg to 94, dropping to about 65 on a night. yep she has lots to climp on and hide if she wants, I based the set up as advised in the "The green iguana" book by James Hatfield. Was thinking of trying the baby food as next step. Thx for the advice will let you know what the vet says.


----------

